# A Tempreature Question



## Greg Rempe (Apr 23, 2005)

I was reading a post on the TVWB where a guy was going to try an extra long cook...not the point...the question is this:

What is the correct temp for cooking pork butts?  I have tried to keep my WSM around 230 or so during the cook.  However, it seems to have taken incredibly long the last few times...and I don't think it was the fat plateaus we all know about.  

Do I need to cook my butts at a higher, let's say 240's, temp to get the job done in a more timely manner?  I know it's not about rushing, I'm not saying that.  I just want to make sure I am cooking at the right temp!

Thanks! :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 23, 2005)

Remember ... 
It's done when it's done.

Who's quote is that?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 23, 2005)

Sometimes it just seems to take way longer then others...I am just trying to re-assure myself that I am doing the right thing, I guess??!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

This opinion comes from a an award winning bbq'er.  :!: 

If I have a choice, I like to go between 200 and 220.

If I need to save a little time, I take it up to 240 to 250.

I have on occasion started at much higher temps to get the juices flowing, then backed down to a lower temp when the butt reaches around
135...this allows the meat to heat up, but still gives you a long slow render.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2005)

I almost always cook at 210* - 220*. My butts take almost always 2 - 2 1/2 hours per pound. 8 pound butts I give myself 24 hours. If done earlier, I just let it sit wrapped in the cooler.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 23, 2005)

I'll stick with what I'm doing then...perhaps the last few times my patience has just worn thin... #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

Greg, the rule of thumb I go by is (dome temp between 240-265) no lower, no higher.  That makes very consistent (2hr per lb) cooks for me. Each cook may take a bit longer or less than others, but keeping a consistent smoker temp every time will produce consistent cooks.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> On the WSM at competition we have cooking about 7-8 lb butts around 11 hours at around 240-250°.



Raine, are you going by a top grate temp or dome temp temp?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2005)

Raine, What final temp. of the meat?


----------



## Finney (Apr 23, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> This opinion comes from a an award winning bbq'er.  :!:
> 
> If I have a choice, I like to go between 200 and 220.
> 
> ...



Who's this award winning BBQr you're quoting?    #-o  =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 23, 2005)

Greg,

I always try to keep my dome temp at 235-250. If I'm there I know my top grate temp is 220-235. That's right where I like to keep my temps for butts, ribs and brisket. I really don't get all that upset if the dome temps creep up a bit, especially with that large a piece of meat, but I will try to get it back down into range.


----------



## Rob D. (Apr 25, 2005)

Good timing on this question....I just did about 15 lbs. on the top grate of my WSM friday nite.  One 6 lbs. and a 9 pounder cut in half for xtra bark.  I really couldn't get my temp over 210 (grate level), maybe it was some wet charcoal or something, it was pretty crappy out, maybe it was the 8 pounds of beans I put on the bottom rack, not sure.  The short of it is that after about 11 hours, I was only at about 170*!!  I would of just kept running it with more charcoal (when it's done, it's done), but the weather was gonna get really bad, so I foiled 'em and put them in the oven at 225 for a couple of 3 hours, and they were at a nice 200-205*.  Pulled beautifully, I think I had better bark (not as crusty) running at the lower temp...the beans were another story...

Rob


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 25, 2005)

> I really couldn't get my temp over 210



If the beans went in cold  that'd hurt your rise. Did you ever pick up that hickory?


----------

